# E Bay Shocker!!



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Was on E bay th eother evening and thought I would do a search for "Spotted Python" thinking I would find maybe a couple of books on the subject or maybe some equipment but can you guess what came up as a result?! 

It was only a Spotted Python hand bag!!!! mg: 

There are some sick mutha f****** in this world thats all i can say! :x


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

omg!!!! was it real???
manda xxx


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm not sure it looked quite real it did look like a spotted skin!!i dont think i'll look on e bay anymore for snake things! :twisted:


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

no im not to keen on e bay at the best of times u can get conned on there very easily aswell u have to be very carefull what you buy
manda xxx


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I've been lucky so far had a couple of phones off there but my mate bought a dvd which was a fake copy and not a good one at that.
Lets hope the handbag was a fake and no spotted python is being used for some fat yank bird to keep her purse in!


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

hahaha @ fat yank bird hehehe u do make me giggle. i love my handbags but i couldnt never have a real animal one
manda xx


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

ive been ok on there, im a buyer and a seller, theres just a few bad ones around that ruin it for the majority, as is most things in life.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

snakes are pets or wild animails not a fasion accesory for crusty old women.i mean who has snake skin anything these days?!


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

yer it is quite 90's aint it lol
i can say that i dont own any animal products fur, skin, products tested on animals
the only thing i do is eat them mmmmm tastes like chicken 
manda xxx


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Well I have to admit to trying Rattle snake years ago but it wasn't too nice but they are farmed specially but then u could say snakes for there skin are farmed specially!**** me i'm a hypocrite! :shock: :? 
i wouldn't eat snakes now i've got one though. Alligator on the other hand is quite tasty! :lol:


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

yeah i must admit i found it hard to control my temper one day at work when a passenger was going through the metal detector, set it off and so i had to search him and found that his wallet was made of real snake skin and i was holding it. My work colleague seen how i was getting about this and took over with the search and as i walked away i mumbled to myself, how about i cut the skin from your penis and make a wallet for my snakes with that :x


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

lmfao @ luke 
lol i dint mean i eat snake good no i eat all but really oooo has any1 tried shark??? aperantly its nice :? 
manda xx


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

:lol: ha that is funny! Maybe in some cultures eating snake is part of life and in some parts of the world drinking snake blood is considered a delicacy and is included in some tribal rituals but since when has having a snake skin wallet been fasionable?1960?!even it it were still fasionable then couldn't they use fake skin?i'm sure thats probs cheaper.when i was in bolivia the locals used to wear snake skin but that is also in there culture.by i'm going on a bit maybe i should stop drinking now?! :lol:


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

lol we all go on a bit on here if u hadnt notised i no i do alot late at nite i dont get much company in the day part from my very strange father and 2 young children 1 of which cant talk very well at all he calls me ah la instead of manda lol and the other just comes out with all these very untrue random facts
manda xx


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

sounds funny you should get them on here!


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

erm no i dont think so lol brandon the fact one will do ya head in he is really clever thou in some ways but just so silly in others bless him thou u gotta love kids aint ya
manda xxx
example the other day he told me that it takes 500 bee stings to kill a girl and 700 to kill a boy ?????????? where the hell he got that from i will never no


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

aww, poor little thing. how many did they use to make it.?


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

sry im lost what???
manda xxx


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

lizard_lover said:


> has any1 tried shark??? aperantly its nice :?
> manda xx


No and i wouldnt as thats cruel


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

PennyTreeBoa said:


> lizard_lover said:
> 
> 
> > has any1 tried shark??? aperantly its nice :?
> ...


but you eat beefburgers hunny,?? lol, i wont eat shark for the fact that i have a love for these creatures and not so much for them black and white things that arent exactly in danger of extinction anyway walking around a field.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

I had shark about 15 years ago when i worked in a fishmongers and i didnt think a lot of it.I prefer things like squid and octopus as long as it it flash fried and not stewed as a lot of places tend to do


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

does that sort of fish taste nice i think id be to scared to eat it just incase it wasnt quite dead
manda xx


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

i like most seafood, i go nuts when i go to brum and go in the indoor market around the fish market


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

i only really eat fish fom the chippy i tried a prawn once and i threw up lol
manda xx


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

im with gp on this one, squid and octopus are my favourite seafood ever, with king prawns a close 2nd. i could eat deep fried quid all day long if i had the chance.
and as for shark, tried it once but its too salty for me.

ive got a mate from south africa, who has eaten pretty much everything you can think of, snake, crocodile, shark, ostrich, wildebeast, springbok etc, some he says is good, others not, i guess its all personal taste really.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

i've tried most things in S.Africa too like springbok and ostrich and wildebeast it was called biltong its sort of like beef jerky and it isn't bad!
shark is nice i had shark steak burritos in a resteraunt in york wasn't bad but i can understand why some people wont eat stuff like that but i think theres a difference between eating them (like nature intended) and parading around wearing them as fasion accessories.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Never eaten shark, but i have eaten octopus and squid and to be onest i carn't stand it, so im always eating something completely different when me mum and dad decide to have it!


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

Luke said:


> i mumbled to myself, how about i cut the skin from your penis and make a wallet for my snakes with that :x




just give it a wee rub and it turns into a suitcase!!!!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

bigp said:


> just give it a wee rub and it turns into a suitcase!!!!


 
Ha ha! you're funny!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I would never eat Shark, not because im against eating meat, but because Sharks are such fragile animals. I think part of the attraction of eating it for some people is that they can feel light theyre eating a mighty predator, but when in reality, these animals are very easily going to become extinct. Elasmobranchs are very slow to mature, and once matured only raised very few young, they invest alot of time and energy into raising theyre young so as a result they have very few. When fishing for sharks, not only are they removing one animal, but a whole chance for another generation, that will not be made up for for about 7 -10 years (however long the specific species takes to mature).

I cant stand the fishing industry. such disregard for life.

On the subject though, I do have 1 snakeskin belt. It was given to me by my mum, who was bought it by her mum (my nanny RIP) and so i look after it and only wear it very occasionally. although i do not agree with the majority of animal skin products (like these shark skin wallets etc), this belt was made decades ago, and is special to me as i have respect not only for the people who gave it to me, but also for the animal that made it. I would not go out and buy a new one however! times have changed.

I hope that the python bag was a fake.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

just type python on ebay and hundreds come up, i hate it, the thing that winds me up is that they are usually died in some horrible purple or pink colour so why couldnt a piece of man made material have sufficed? should be banned!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

u shoulda reported it 2 ebay!!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

....but how many of you have other stuff made from animal skins? leather for example.....


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

scotshop said:


> Ha ha! you're funny!


bit of a delayed response mate, bigp posted that comment in 2005:smile:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> bit of a delayed response mate, bigp posted that comment in 2005:smile:


:lol2: i've just spotted the date on the first post!!!! :no1:


----------

